# Cis to megasquirt. I'm lost



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

so i was considering doing a cis turbo and still might but for almost the same price it seems like megasquirt has some better options for tuning down the road. I'm not going for Huge HP anything over 200 and i'll be happy. so here is the plan and what i need help with.

bottom end
OBD1 ABA
top end
stock aba or 16v if i can source one cheep
Turbo
junkyard source

it is currently cis if i can find a turbo donor cheap i may still do that we will see

Megasquirt is the other option
I have been talking to a guy from diyautotune and he is saying for what i am planing a microsquirt with a wideband,map and a knock box will do the job for under 700 is there anything that i would be missing other than hardware for fuel rails and such.My plan is to do this in stages as funds come available and so i can drive it and not have a garage project. But megasquirt has a few different ECU combos and i'm just trying to take the least steps to get a solid running turbo. I'm used to PnP options. I'm stepping out of my comfort zone with cis or megasquirt turbo.
Stage1
install aba bottom and driver it with cis
Stage2
either efi and aba top or 16v top
Stage 3
all upgrades and parts installed and tuned for turbo

sorry if this was answered i'm not seeing much on either swapping to megasquirt from cis or running microsquirts on a vw let alone a turbo.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Using an ABA bottom end makes life simple with megasquirt. It has a 60-2 crank trigger that is pretty MS friendly though if you go the microsquirt or V3.57 route you'll need a 10K ohm resistor on the CKP positive to prevent sync loss at higher rpms.


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

thx for the tip is that crank trigger on the obd1 bottom?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

85GTIGUY said:


> thx for the tip is that crank trigger on the obd1 bottom?


All ABA's and later motors have them.


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

what do you guys think of the Microsquirt system it seems like a great deal everything minus the hardware for under 700 that's including wideband.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You can do a v3 board that is mod-able/upgradeable for less.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Microsquirt is a good option if you don't plan on using a lot of the more advanced features ms2/extra code offers. 

If you plan future upgrades, a pro built ms2 setup on a v3 is a good starting spot if you don't want to solder.


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Microsquirt is a good option if you don't plan on using a lot of the more advanced features ms2/extra code offers.
> 
> If you plan future upgrades, a pro built ms2 setup on a v3 is a good starting spot if you don't want to solder.


 Honestly i'm not sure if i will need them or not My power goals are modest so things like sequential injection and spark aren't needed I figure batch fire is good for 300hp without any leaning issues. I don't know what do you all think? what options does an MS2 have over the micro for a turbo car?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Ms2 can be upgraded for sequential (4cyl), multiple coils, boost control, fan, tach, launch, table switching, general purpose outputs, etc. Without an additional connector up to 9 pins are available for any combination of features.


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

so like i said i'm not looking for a ton of HP i'll be happy with any number over 200 with a 2.0 aba and a 16v top 170hp+or- is possible i figure mild turbo and an MS tune efi and even on mild boost 200 is possible.
this is what the guy at DIY tune is suggesting
$339.00 MicroSqrt3: Assembled ECU (includes short harness & tuning cable)
$64.00 GM3bar-map: MAP sensor
$11.50 GM3bar_piggy: Pigtail connector for MAP sensor
$17.75 CLTIATwPiggy: Coolant / Oil temperature sensor
$22.25 IATwPiggy: Intake Air Temperature Sensor
$9.00 38NPT-Bung_A: Aluminum bung for IAT sensor (Also available in stainless steel)
$22.50 USB-2920: (Only needed if your laptop doesn’t have a true DB9 port)
$209.00 LC-2 with DB digital gauge

i can't see anything missing. Anyone with some ms experience see anything wrong with this setup?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.14point7.com/ for a WB for half teh cost of the LC-2, and you don't really need a gauge as you can read it with MS. Again, Microsquirt is more difficult to mod/add on to. I suggest you do more reading and get motor stuff before you fully commit to the MS system you will use. But, if you really want microsquirt, go for it.


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

ps2375 said:


> http://www.14point7.com/ for a WB for half teh cost of the LC-2, and you don't really need a gauge as you can read it with MS. Again, Microsquirt is more difficult to mod/add on to. I suggest you do more reading and get motor stuff before you fully commit to the MS system you will use. But, if you really want microsquirt, go for it.


i'm not committing right now it will be another few months before i buy an ms. For me it is more a budget thing and yes i could build a ms2 kit for about the same price as a micro but that being the most important part of the build i don't want to leave it up to chance I still might buy an ms2 maybe even an MS3 but is there anything on that list aside from the ecu that i am missing the ultimate goal is turbo I want to put a list together of everything i need to build the efi and ignition for a turbo car. I'm used to carbs and PNP setups it seems like i have everything but i am not sure.

also what widband am i looking for on this site?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

85GTIGUY said:


> i'm not committing right now it will be another few months before i buy an ms. For me it is more a budget thing and yes i could build a ms2 kit for about the same price as a micro but that being the most important part of the build i don't want to leave it up to chance I still might buy an ms2 maybe even an MS3 but is there anything on that list aside from the ecu that i am missing the ultimate goal is turbo I want to put a list together of everything i need to build the efi and ignition for a turbo car. I'm used to carbs and PNP setups it seems like i have everything but i am not sure.
> 
> also what widband am i looking for on this site?


One of the Spartan set ups


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

other than the wideband is there anything else i should consider for this list?


----------



## 85GTIGUY (May 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

Paul (need_a_vr6) is the man for the Ms questions but just to let you know I have a complete 16 head set up if you're interested


----------

